

‘Scary you could be jailed for running computer service’ – CryptoSeal co-founder - rdl
http://rt.com/news/cryptoseal-cofounder-law-closure-785/

======
rdl
Advice for nerds: if you're going on a 1-3 month trip, pack a decent
microphone so you won't be stuck using a bluetooth headset if RT emails you
and asks for an interview about some privacy issue, as there are no contract
satellite tv studios in Bali :(

